# 2019 Toro Power Max HD 1428 OHXE Commercial (38843)



## Cyrus

Anyone have any information on this that they can pass along? I am in the market for a new snow blower and was all set on getting the Honda HSS 928 ATD until I saw all the complaints with Chute clogging. Now I think I will get the 2019 Toro Power Max HD 1428 OHXE Commercial (38843) instead. Kinda like the Anti-Clogging System (ACS) they patented.


----------



## leonz

Their snow blower videos prove it all Cyrus.


----------



## Hanky

I have some in the Toro page from a couple years ago just trying to find the and I also did a review . My search skills are not all that good but will try. Mine has never plugged up yet and have had some wet snow man building snow.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html

Hanky


----------



## tdipaul

.

Its a brand new model so nobody owns one yet. 

More power, plus a host of new features in the form of LED lighting out front, top loading gear case and more metal (not that the plastic was ever a problem). 

The ACS has been around since ~2002 and is the real deal. 

.


----------



## Hanky

I wish I could get the 1428 but there is nothing wrong with mine so dreams for me.


----------



## tdipaul

.
Sweet dreams Hanky



.


----------



## Hanky

I checked with the boss here and no way can I buy a new one when mine is working perfect I was told.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Yours could always have an "accident"  

What's the benefit of the top-loading gearbox? Ideally, you should never need to mess with the gearbox. If the top-loading means you can access (replace) broken gears without needing to remove the impeller shaft from the impeller itself, that's cool. But of course, if applicable safeguards (shear pins, etc) are doing their job, this should never be an issue anyhow.


----------



## RIT333

RedOctobyr said:


> Yours could always have an "accident"
> 
> What's the benefit of the top-loading gearbox? Ideally, you should never need to mess with the gearbox. If the top-loading means you can access (replace) broken gears without needing to remove the impeller shaft from the impeller itself, that's cool. But of course, if applicable safeguards (shear pins, etc) are doing their job, this should never be an issue anyhow.



Agree on the silliness of advertising a top-loading gearbox. For years, Toro has been telling us that their gearbox is industrial strength. Now, just in case it really isn't industrial strength, we will have an easy time fixing it . Sheesh !


----------



## Cardo111

The redesigned Toros seem to be really nice well built machines that are priced competitively. I’m not sure if you viewed the recent post from Robert from Honda. It seems like they are offering a fix beginning next month a redesigned chute to prevent the clogging issues experienced or at least more common in certain markets. I would get behind any machine and play with the controls before buying it as every machine has its differences. I am a big fan of Toro’s Quick-Stik®️ chute control. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tdipaul

.

Sell Sheet


----------



## RattlerGUNZ




----------



## Cyrus

Thanks all for chiming in. I went to my local dealer and showed him the $2199 price from Home Depot and Snow Blower Direct and they matched it. I put $1400 down and financed the rest with Toro's 0% financing for 12 months. Yes I ran the whole idea past the CFO and she said yes!  BTW she also greenlighted a new Toro lawn mower as well. Sold off my Craftsman 26" snow thrower for $300 and Toro electric start 22" lawn mower for $100 to hedge the new purchases. Than sold off a bunch of crap laying around uselessly forever and raised over $1300 more . . .


----------



## Hanky

So if I am right you have bought a 1428, great choice Your the king of Toro Power I am gone from the top of the Toro pile with the newer blowers. Let us know how well it blows for you


----------



## tdipaul

.
COngrats

Please post pics when you take delivery

.


----------



## Bluejoe

Hello Guys Yes our shop got the first shipment of the Toros. The upgrades and new models make the Toro machines without a doubt awesome machines.


----------



## Cyrus

Hanky said:


> So if I am right you have bought a 1428, great choice Your the king of Toro Power I am gone from the top of the Toro pile with the newer blowers. Let us know how well it blows for you


Yeah - I will definitely do a full review here on it and also have my wife take some video of me working it. :smile2:


----------



## Cyrus

I took delivery on my new 2019 PowerMax HD 1428 last Saturday and took it for a dry run around the driveway. First impressions are it is easy to steer with the assisted steering paddles. However, it is a little jumpy when you engage the drive. I will need to get use to it. Also, it seems either the factory or my dealer set it up so that the throttle only open up halfway to full running rabbit. I took it apart and increased the power by turning the adjusting screw out. Now it runs at 3/4's full throttle. I will see how it behaves when we get our first snow. Other than that I have a few preliminary pictures for you all . . . 
Trying to determine if I should buy chains for this beast or not.


----------



## drmerdp

That’s a sweet machine! Looks like toro is ready to play with the big boys. 

I love the metal dual deflector and the quick chute controls. This will certainly sway Consumers looking at the wheeled Ariens Pro and the Simplicity signature Pro models.

But man... if only they offered a hydro transmission.


----------



## Hanky

Looks great that chute is a monster should never clog up.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Very nice machine, congrats! Can you clarify what you mean by the throttle stuff? I didn't follow that, sorry.


----------



## 1132le

what it means is another strike for going to the dealer
coudnt even get the throttle right or bother to make sure its right
pathetic
nice machine


----------



## RIT333

I'll bet it was exciting for the Toro engineers when their boss told them - Ok, throw away everything that we've been doing with snow blowers, and let's built the best one that we possibly can. 



I hope that people are able to report back that Toro was successful.


----------



## rslifkin

I'd strongly advise getting a tach hooked up to that unit to do a proper throttle adjustment. Screwing with it without knowing how fast the engine is spinning is not a good idea.


----------



## Brianwc

my 2019 1028 HD is patiently waiting for snow  so shiny just sitting in the garage  I did pick up some poly shoes for it.


----------



## RedOctobyr

rslifkin said:


> I'd strongly advise getting a tach hooked up to that unit to do a proper throttle adjustment. Screwing with it without knowing how fast the engine is spinning is not a good idea.


 Agreed. If you have the RPMs set too low, you'll sacrifice throwing performance. And if it's set too high, you could damage the engine. 

There are a lot of inexpensive ($10-15) tachometer/hour meters on the market. They require minimal installation, you usually just wrap their wire around the spark plug wire, and that's it. So they can be used just temporarily, to measure an engine's speed, or you can also leave them connected to act as an hour meter. One example, on Amazon: 

https://www.amazon.com/GXG-1987-Digital-Tachometer-Yamaha-Kawasaki/dp/B0049IFX56


----------



## Cyrus

Thanks all - I have ordered the RPM/Hour meter from Amazon. It is the same wiring procedure as the current hour clock I just mounted (just wrap the wire around the spark plug). That said, once I install it what would the proper RPM's be on this machine? Anyone know?


----------



## RedOctobyr

Check your manual as a starting point, at least. If there is a service manual, that should show it. Worst-case, contact Toro and check with them.


----------

